# Is he fully grown?



## Hunter.IT (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi everyone 

Our boy Hunter is now 16 month, and compare to other Vizslas is a bit smaller. He weighs 23kg, not castrated yet, and even still has puppy face  we love him no matter what! We are just a little bit concern and wonder if we have been given him the right food and etc... (We feed him dry + can food) 
We'd like to start running with him, but we are afraid if it's still early
Would appreciate some advise from you guys. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hunter - call the breeder & ? what size is the dam & sire - this will give u a clue - at a yr old u have what u will have - the pup looks BUFF !!!!- you always control the weight thru diet & exercise - if the pup spends the majority of it's life off lead - it needs a high protien diet - once again - V's are not a weekend MUTT - they need 2 run every day -


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine didn't fill out until after 2 years old, and to be truthful I think it was closer to 3. Before that they were in shape, but had more of a thinner build.
Because humans run in shoes to cushion the feet on pavement, and our dogs don't. I always prefer to run my dogs on natural ground, no matter their age.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hunt & TR - size is measured by the height from ground 2 top of shoulder - TR is right - filling out is just a matter of weight - LOL I do wear a + size - LOL - PIKE does NOT !!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Hunter.IT (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you, noted.
We know the breeder, the sire was quiet large, but the dam was small (which should be normal) 
Hunter is 22 inch tall now, hasn't been growing for the last 2-3 months!
We give him high quality food (one of the best available here) 
Here some more pics from morning walk


----------

